# New to forum... with questions?



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

well... I guess I answered one of my questions. it says above that I have 1 of 1 post. so maybe this will be a second post. forgive me for not being up on how this works. I did read the rules, etc. so maybe I need a definition cheat sheet. anyway, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

SouthernBilly.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> SouthernBilly.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


Thank you. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Judad (8 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## jkmilin41 (6 mo ago)

Is there any way to get info to a buyer to not lose out on a sale


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT Billy That how you do it!


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

jkmilin41 said:


> Is there any way to get info to a buyer to not lose out on a sale


No. Against the rules of the ArcheryTalk to no be allowed to buy from members untol you meet the standards set in those rules. That's by design to protect members and build a community.


----------



## jkmilin41 (6 mo ago)

Tolbnd said:


> No. Against the rules of the ArcheryTalk to no be allowed to buy from members untol you meet the standards set in those rules. That's by design to protect members and build a community.


Thx for info


----------



## EZROD32 (Dec 30, 2015)

i'm new to AT as well. Welcome!


----------



## HGC (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the group


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## GameOver1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome to at and start posting and commenting to get the 20 messages out the way


----------



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

GameOver1 said:


> Welcome to at and start posting and commenting to get the 20 messages out the way


Thanks. I got my 20...


----------



## Sniket (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT! I'm from Northern IL.

How long have you been using a bow for? What would you say is your experience level?


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

Sniket said:


> Welcome to AT! I'm from Northern IL.
> 
> How long have you been using a bow for? What would you say is your experience level?


Hello
I used to deer hunt and killed lots of deer over about a 25 year period - bow and gun... but that was 30 or so years ago. Raised my daughters completely on deer meat.... never bought "cow" hamburger while they were growing up. I am 72 now and happily retired.
I just bought a Diamond Infinite Edge. Paid very little for it, but am having fun with this "modern" compound - currently set at 55 lbs. I still have my PSE Polaris. And funny thing, I got it out recently - it is set at 70 lbs. I cannot even begin to pull it back. Oh well.
I plan to target shoot only now. 
Doing a lot of reading on the internet about modern compound technology, the massive amount of choices for sights, rests, arrows, tuning, etc, etc. Whew. It is almost overwhelming.
Soo.... a good bit of very dated experience in archery. Shot with a straight bow in my teens, recurve in college. Bought first compound in early 1980's. Was a pretty decent shot with the PSE Polaris; and killed a good may deer with it. But as I stated above, have been out of archery for about 30 years. It sure has changed a lot. 

Bill


----------



## Psutton74 (6 mo ago)

jkmilin41 said:


> Thx for info


That is helpful info thanks


----------



## MulieStalker (6 mo ago)

Welcome. You can DM, just not reply in thread.


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

I’ll welcome myself! Looks like a great site, full of info.


----------

